# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Vriendin depressief, weet niet wat ik moet doen

## Joris85

Hallo,

Ik ben een beetje ten einde raad. Sinds ongeveer drie jaar heb ik een vriendin die ik heel graag zie. In het begin was het zegmaar heel hevige verliefdheid maar na een paar maanden begonnen er korte periodes te ontstaan waarin ze zichzelf afzonderde van de buitenwereld en ik haar dagen niet kon bereiken (we wonen niet samen zij woont nog thuis), gsm gewoon uit of enorm lang slapen. Voor mezelf was dat ook heel moeilijk want ik begreep het niet ik dacht dat ze vuile spelletjes met me speelde, waardoor er vaak ruzie kwam. De eerste keren dat ze zich afzonderde beantwoordde ikzelf dat ook met negeren, waardoor op het moment dat zij mij terug nodig had ik er dus niet was voor haar. Het is desondanks toch altijd goed gekomen al heeft ze het heel moeilijk te 'vergeven'.

Doordat zij ook chronisch fysieke problemen had, gecombineerd met de dipjes, heeft zij gestopt met haar werk, en sindsdien is de levenslust (altijd maar thuis zitten) nog veel verder afgenomen en worden de periodes van afzondering nog langer. Dit lijkt als een soort cyclus, en wat ik ook doe, al ben ik de liefste op aarde, ik kan het niet vermijden dat ze terug in afzondering gaat, en alles zich blijft herhalen, alleen heviger. Periodes van dagenlang in bed liggen, huilen, dood willen, wisselen zich af met momenten van verzamelwoede of uitbundig feesten. Vorig jaar is ze naar de dokter geweest om antidepressiva, die dan steeds zwaarder werd omdat het niet hielp. Uiteindelijk nam ze efexor en lag ze totaal gevoelloos dagen/weken in bed, waar ze dan ook mee gestopt is door over te gaan op iets homeopathisch en weer een nieuwe overgaande verzamelwoede. Heel soms stuurt ze dat ze me ook graag ziet maar dat het moeilijk voor haar is dat te laten blijken. Vaak gaan we weg probeer ik haar op te krikken en dat lukt ook maar het is nooit meer geworden zoals het vroeger was.

Na al die tijd weet ik er geen raad meer mee. Ik kwets haar vaak omdat ik het niet uithoudt om zoveel geduld op te brengen (maandenlange afzonderingen zonder enige uitleg buiten dat ze in een dipje is). Maar ik ben bang als ik haar in de steek laat dat er ongelukken kunnen gebeuren. Ik heb al vaak gezegd van hulp te zoeken maar zij is niet de persoon die zich ergens naartoe laat sturen, zeker niet door mij. Wat zou ik kunnen doen? Is er iemand die zich hier in herkent? Een cognitieve gedragstherapeut zoeken? Of toch die zware medicatie laten nemen? Of zijn er nog andere dingen die ik kan doen? Of moet ik haar met rust laten? Ik lees hier over zoveel verschillende soorten medicatie maar het lijkt mij dat die (huis)dokters allemaal een andere mening hebben en maar zware medicatie voorschrijven "om te proberen". Ben ten einde raad.

Bedankt,

----------


## Alie66

Hallo Joris,

Wat lief dat je zo'n zorgen op haar maakt! Dat is nu echte vriendschap. Ik weet niet of ik iets voor je kan doen, maar kijk eens op www.albican.nl , kijk daar eens naar de onderwerpen, misschien zit er iets tussen. Bij mij kan je altijd een gratis formulier opvragen en dan kan je aan de hand van dat formulier je klachten omschrijven en inzicht krijgen. Mocht ik wat met deze klachten kunnen zal ik je altijd een eerlijk advies geven.
Veel sterkte,
Alie Vos

----------


## sofia123

Probeer haar duidelijk te maken dat ze alles bij je kwijt kan, probeer met haar te praten, word niet kwaad, zeg dat het je spijt, probeer zeer goed voor haar te zorgen. Zeg geen dingen of doe geen dingen die haar zouden kwetsen.
Het is het beste om haar het gevoel te geven dat ze hier niet in alleen staat. ( tuurlijk zal dat wel zo zijn)
Doe er echt alles aan.
Ik weet dat dit misschien niet goed kan uitkomen in u situatie, omdat elke situatie verschillend is. Maar ik heb dit ook meegemaakt, ik ben die persoon tot in de puntjes beginnen verzorgen, elke dag lieve berichtjes sturen, en als iemand zich wil afzonderen, gewoon zeggen: slaapwel ik ga je missen rust maar eens goed uit. Zelfs al duurt het zo lang. Uiteindelijk, na zelfmoordpogingen, en mijn steun, is die er bovenop gekomen, en nu is alles in orde, er zijn nog altijd uitbarstingen, maar liever uitbarstingen dan geen reactie. 
Ik vind dat je echt moet volhouden, je kan daar zeer sterk uit komen en het kan alleen maar positief zijn voor je band met haar.
Oja, als ze zich gaat openen, dan kan je misschien hevige reacties verwachten, maar deze gaan over, gewoon blijven steunen, en zeggen dat je er voor haar bent.
Verder moet je het je ook dan niet aantrekken, want dit is het enige dat je kunt doen. 
Tenzij ze zich laat opnemen of er een psycholoog/therapeut bij te pas komt.
Ik heb het zo gedaan, en die persoon is nu gelukkig. Hopelijk werkt dat voor jou ook !!

----------


## Adike

Misschien wil ze wel samen met jouw in therapie. Mijn disciplines zijn natuurgeneeskundige, homeopaat en psychosociale zorg.

----------

